# Powermatic 3520C



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just curious if anyone lurking around this forum has had any hands-on experience with a Powermatic 3520C.

I would be interested in any comments, reactions, etc. from people who have actually been turning on one.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Dane

I have the PM3520b and I would never go with PM again. Two reasons

1. I feel they are out for money only and do not think of the customer. I have paint peeling on mine a year after I got it and asked them if they would fix it. They told me NO but they can send a Spray can for $25 and $15 shipping and for that price I could get a lot of them at the store.

2. A friend of mine invented the tail rest break away system and he was selling it and PM bought one and now sell them themselves instead of paying him for the idea. Tom Contacted them 5 years ago and they said they were not interested and all of a sudden they are now and squeezed him out.

Now Grizzly sells the G0799 and the G0800 which is almost the same thing as the 3520 and 4224 that Powermatic sells for and I have heard great things about them and the G0800 has a 3hp motor instead of the 2hp PM sells.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

Looks like Grizzly, which is a SUPER Company is going to win this battle!
... PM has really gone down hill… not knowing who butters their bread!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, but there is no battle here.

I'm looking for feedback on the PM3520C … not other lathes from other manufacturers.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Give it time will eventually see a revue on that model one day!

Think folks can still find both PM 3520 B long & short bed lathes around not sure C that much of an improvement for little more money. Think best to go look and see if have that model is availble near you. Had a thread here and think the guy settled on a Laguna lathe.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/lathe-with-6-risers-2hp-220v-1ph-model-3520c?via=573621bd69702d0676000002%2C573621db69702d0676000d9d

Have always favored big Oneway lathes ever since first learned about them. Plenty of big lathes around to meet everyone's taste & pocket book.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Thanks guys, but there is no battle here.
> 
> I m looking for feedback on the PM3520C … not other lathes from other manufacturers.
> 
> - TheDane


Dane

No real difference between the B and C, however you no longer have to buy the extra long control box since it is build in and the face of the control area is different but works the same except it is to small of an area for my fingers.

Also it has a positive lock for the spindle lock that locks the headstock from moving unlike mine which you have to hold the button the whole time and will not stay that way unless the finger is always holding it.
Last Is what I hear you can put in 6" blocks to raise it up for more turning clearance.

For mine I got the 18" extension so I can turn off of the end of the lathe which helps me with my neck problems. Also the it has a tail stock lock so it will not move even a fraction.

That is all I got anyway. Goodluck

Also I just found a link for it for you. http://www.powermatic.com/us/en/p/3520c-lathe-2hp-1ph-220v/1353001


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Gerry, the only person I know of that has one is the owner the Tucson Woodcraft store. He's had it about 2 months? maybe, and I was supposed to help him break it in. Haven't had the opportunity to get up to the north side yet, so??? I'll try to get over there this week, and at least power it up. I'll let you know of any thing I see that is better than my PM "A" model other than the obvious visuals…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Gerry, got over to WC Tucson yesterday. Took a look at the 3520C. The first thing I noticed is the legs are now solid rather than open like the earlier models. It also has a remote with the speed indicator built in with the on/off, reverse/forward and pot. The headstock is also tapered allowing better tool access to the chuck side of work pieces.

The spindle lock is located over the outboard side of the spindle which is pushed in, and then you screw it in to lock the spindle. The pulley the lock goes into has a bunch of holes (over 30 for sure) which is more convenient than the 2 positions the earlier models have.

I did turn it on, and as usual, I didn't really hear it. PM's are quite. Even my old A model made in 2002 still has the original spindle bearings.

If you have any specific questions, please ask. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, got over to WC Tucson yesterday. Took a look at the 3520C. The first thing …


Hey Jerry … Thanks for the update.

I am considering the 3520C … probably will make a decision in the next day or so. CS has them at the SRP with free shipping and a $450 gift card.

I realize there are other options (e.g. Robust, Laguna, Grizzly, etc.), but I can't afford an American Beauty and I agree with the comment you made in another thread that the PM is essentially a one-time purchase. I often turn on PM 3520B's at our turning studio (we have 8 of them), so I am very comfortable with the Mustard Monsters.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention. I'm 5'10" and it seemed a little bit low for me even though it had the wheel kit. If you don't need wheels, they have a 3" riser kit available. ............. Jerry


----------



## JoeK1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is a very good evaluation by a person that has both B and C models

http://carlford.info/blog/2018/03/my_pm_3520c_verses_3520b/


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've also owned a 3520A since 2002, all original, runs like a dream. 
My only complaint with PM is they never addressed the swivel head so you can turn outboard. You have to run the head to the end and use that awful monster tool rest holder floor jig, (which I own and spends its days in my wood room). Thing must weigh about 150 lbs. I understand why it weighs so much, but it seems like it would have been so much easier to design a swivel head?

Other than that, I have absolutely no complaints with my PM - for the last 16 years. Still point to point…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh man, after reading JoeK1's Carl Ford's blog about setting up his new "C" model PM, what I mentioned in my post #7 as the spindle lock was actually the Indexing Pin. Sorry about my ignorance on this type of machinery. The riser blocks is another story….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... what I mentioned in my post #7 as the spindle lock was actually the Indexing Pin.


That's okay … I knew what you meant (something about great minds?).

I ordered one yesterday!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck with your new lathe cannot wait to see what you turn next!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

New lathe has arrived … got her set up and built a lower shelf for some added weight.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Beautiful!

Be safe!

Enjoy!
*


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Now, let's see some chips. Can't have that beauty sitting on a clean floor. It's just not natural…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks great good luck with it!


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats on the new lathe. Maybe some day i will buy a 3520.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

You will love your new lathe. 
I have had mine for about 8-10 years when they were almost half of the current price. Ouch!

Just a suggestion, I built a enclosed storage cabinet for accessories under the bed, between the legs (same angle). Later I reconfigured the top at an angle so the shavings that fell through the bed slot continued onto the floor instead of piling up on top of the cabinet.


----------



## 67plus (Nov 15, 2016)

I recently took a class at Craft Supplies in Utah where they use the pm3520c. I found the new machine to be very smooth and comfortable. So much so that I just ordered one through Craft Supplies at 15% off through June 20th. As mentioned by others Carl Ford has a very good review.
GRC


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Gerry, if anyone will put that lathe to good use, you can!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

That is one awesome addition to the shop! Can't wait to see what you'll create now that you finally have it. Now get goin' and make some chips, Gerry!


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

I turned on on for 4 demos at Portland. Here is a short video review.


----------

